# replace garage door with french doors



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

bhappygirl1 said:


> I want to relpace a garage door 16x7 with French doors. Is it difficult... ?


It ain't easy!


----------



## Cool-Breeze (Oct 13, 2012)

*French doors*

French doors are limited in size , probably be easier with a multi panel sliding glass door that can be made to fit the opening.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

2 sets of doors with 2 foot fill in using columns,siding ( ??) between them...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

First and most important issue your going to run into is water getting in under the wall.
Post a picture of what you have now for some better suggestions on how to do this.
It's not going to be as simple as building a wall and sticking the door in a hole to do it right.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Limited in size?
There avalible dozens of sizes.


----------

